# Where to get supplies? plastic bags and hangers



## lorena (Sep 27, 2006)

Ok I know where to get transfer papers and the heat press supplies...

but how about plastic bags for customers and hangers to hang my shirts on?



Do you guys buy thoes? if so where at?


LOrena


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I get catalogs from companies all the time that want to sell me various "business supplies"

Sometimes I buy them from uline.com, sometimes from the local office supply store.

One catalog that came recently is from www.bagsandbowsonline.com and it looks like it has some interesting stuff.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Sometimes I buy them from uline.com, sometimes from the local office supply store.


I am looking to get printed bags from uline, the min is 6000. Are their t-shirt bags good?

Thanks
Teresa


----------



## ravgoel (Oct 18, 2006)

I buy boxes from uline they are pretty good. Never bought a bag from them.


----------

